# I need a newer car and a co-signer to get one.



## EarnAmerica (Jun 10, 2015)

I have two nice older cars with low mileage. They work well for me, but can't be approved for Uber. Since I got sick a few years ago, my income has gone down and I now have pretty bad credit. The Uber income will help me a lot, I think, but I need a co-signer to help me get the right car.

Any ideas would be appreciated.​


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

santander finance through uber is an option, Admittedly it is a very bad option, but it is an option.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

RelayRides. Start renting it on the weekly basis.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i believe in tacoma washington your requirements is 2000 and newer, in tacoma washington they are renting such a car for $27/day, $160 a week. you can probably easily make $100-150 in fares if you put some time into it, sooner or later, you can afford to buy a $4000 used car yourself


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Sell what you have and buy a 2001.

UberX can't support debt.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Sell what you have and buy a 2001.
> 
> UberX can't support debt.


Most cars that age are reasonably cheap and I don't think you will need a cosigner as long as you're able to pay in full.

The two cars you have sounds promising. Negotiate to the dealer on what car you may need


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

EarnAmerica said:


> I have two nice older cars with low mileage. They work well for me, but can't be approved for Uber. Since I got sick a few years ago, my income has gone down and I now have pretty bad credit. The Uber income will help me a lot, I think, but I need a co-signer to help me get the right car.
> 
> Any ideas would be appreciated.​


 Santander's financing plan should be criminal. Don't think about it for a second. It is usury. If you have health issues, all the more reason to go there. Sounds as if you need to find a co-signer first and foremost. Going into debt to drive rideshare is not such a grand idea..... it is a volatile environment. Uber changes the rules at their whim.

If you are able to do it, try to avoid going into debt. Good luck.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Actually if you have health issue I don't think you should be driving people around


----------



## EarnAmerica (Jun 10, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> Actually if you have health issue I don't think you should be driving people around


Thanks for your info and concern. I do appreciate the feedback. My driving is not impaired by my health issue. Come on to Tacoma, I will give you a ride. LOL.


----------

